# General > Genealogy >  More Clynes

## domino

Looking for any information on two of my great - aunts
Janet/Jessie Clyne who married John Clyne, in Wick, in 1889
Margaret / Mary Clyne who married James Dunnett , in Wick, in 1891
Any help greatly appreciated

----------

